# Looking for coffin pop up how to



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm looking for a very detailed coffin pop up how to, the one were half the body sits up. I have the coffin, but need to figure out the mechanism.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Here's one for you djchrisb....

http://www.scary-terry.com/kitsinkcoffin/kitsinkcoffin.htm


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Another option from Monster List:

http://pages.prodigy.net/bq549/projects/coffin_jumper.htm

I want to try this one someday.


----------

